# 7" recessed light led retrofit kit?



## BlakeJ (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm doing a home remodel right now, and there's about 15 recessed lights that I want to put led retrofit kits in. The only problem is that they are big cans. 7" cut out in the ceiling. Everything I can find is for up to 6" cut outs. What are my options?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 2, 2015)

Ouch,
Found one that is 7.5 wide
http://www.zoro.com/i/G5235727/?utm...ferralID=d5712359-92e2-11e4-8d82-001b2166becc


----------



## BlakeJ (Jan 3, 2015)

Ouch is right! But I don't think there's a lot of options...


----------



## havasu (Jan 3, 2015)

It seems to me that it would be alot cheaper to just purchase the LED bulbs, then locate a can light trim piece that fits your style.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BD9XL2G/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## nunyabiz1 (Jan 3, 2015)

havasu said:


> It seems to me that it would be alot cheaper to just purchase the LED bulbs, then locate a can light trim piece that fits your style.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BD9XL2G/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Exactly what I was thinking, if the hole is already made the can is already there then may as well use an LED bulb.
The LED recessed lights actually fit right into a standard Jbox which is what makes them so nice, you get the can recess light look without the hassle and heat of the can.
But since you already got big cans may as well make use of them, just screw in some bulbs and you're good to go.

In fact you may want to look into LIFX bulbs to replaces them with, these are wifi connected and can change 16 million colors and control from your smart phone.
They even have Movies now that can connect to these bulbs while the movie is playing and change the color and brightness to match the mood of the movie.
1000 lumens I believe is roughly 70 watts and they can change to any color temperature 

http://lifx.co/

Or the Philips Hue.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BSN8DN4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Tad expensive but pretty cool.


----------



## mrvilla (May 17, 2015)

I've been working on this exact challenge with the godforsaken 7" cans.

I found a couple of workarounds if anybody is still interested.


Thanks,

v/r Taco


----------



## slownsteady (May 18, 2015)

post'em, MrVilla! Somebody may come along tomorrow who is looking for that info.

and.....


----------

